# How do I avoid glare in eye glasses?



## Holland (Jul 27, 2003)

I will be doing some outdoor portraits and group photos in the near future.  Some of the subjects wear glasses.  How can I avoid glare from the flash in the glasses?  Would I need a filter or is there some technique I could use; perhaps composition?

Thanks in advance.

(spelling corrected; I must be getting old)


----------



## deportfred (Jul 27, 2003)

Maybe a polorized filter?  I don't know if that would work well with a flash though...


----------



## Holland (Jul 27, 2003)

Just to let everyone know.  I will be using the flash for fill flash.


----------



## enigma (Jul 27, 2003)

in the studio, most of the time... i think they take out the lenses, but for outside I guess trying a polorized filter may work...


----------



## hojamohoho (Jul 27, 2003)

You can also buy glasses with an anti reflective coating on the lenses (Although you would have to find out if the people have them or not). From memory they work reasonbly well (although a polariser wouldn't hurt to reduce what does get picked up). Otherwise taking the lens out always works (but can be a hassle)


----------



## motcon (Jul 28, 2003)

as a rule, i don't have them take out their lenses; they have to be able to see and often times end up squinting which will ultimately ruin a photo. 

my memory is slipping in my age....i'm trying to recall the angle of incidence of light. hrm. sh*t. i'll look it up, but in the interim; a polarizer will work and you can also just simply position them so you can see through the glasses w/out glare...this is a wysiwyg scenario.


----------



## tr0gd0o0r (Jul 30, 2003)

just tilt the glasses down a little bit


----------

